# HER and IT - Corpse and Daughter



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's my centerpiece props for this years display. HER and IT.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Love it...great that you used black and white, nice touch!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very nice! i love the black and white pics too!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Disturbing pics. Very disturbing. Love the style.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome job !


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

What a great concept. You did a very nice job with it. It looks classic.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Very cool. This should give some shivers in the cool moon light.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, I remember the good old days when developed pictures had dates on them

The faces on these two are beautifully haunting. You can see the bond between them.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They're quite creepy. Nice job with the photography too.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love them nicely done!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is really nice!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That/those are sweet! Very creepy and seem to draw you in and make an uneasy connection. I would love those in my shoppe. Great work for sure.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The pieces are great as well as the photography....elicits an emotional reaction...really good work!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for comments all, I really appreciate it!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wonderful Job!!! Very creepy!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice work with both the characters and photography, could make those into photos for inside a haunted room!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks great in b/w. Nice job on the hands and on her expression. Dead flowers, a nice touch.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't know if i want to put my arm around them for a family photo op. or run screaming down the street. Nicely, done.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Really one of the spookiest things I've seen!! Great job!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice - the photos are beautiful!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

They are so creepy ..love it!!


----------

